# Site becoming slow again?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone else having problems with pages taking a long time to load and sticking?

I've also had problems posting and signing in.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Anyone else having problems with pages taking a long time to load and sticking?
> 
> I've also had problems posting and signing in.


Yep, All of the time.
I normally use FireFox, And it takes forever to surf any web pages forever..Not just HobbyTalk.

Of course this also may be low memory usage as well.
Maby Google chrome would be another alternative?


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Slower then it was, and it sticks for a moment, like its trying to load something, before able to navigate with the mouse. This has been something I noticed since I returned from vacation yesterday.

Also to add something else...Certain words in the posts are highlighted like in green, and doubled underlined like a link. In all the forums. So you read a word like "shelf" and coast over it with your mouse and it is an add like "shop on our shelves at shopping at yahoo . com or some such nonsence. 

There is something crappy going on here.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Interesting. I use Mozilla Firefox for forums like this, and I haven't experienced _any_ of these problems.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Double post


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I also use FF and have no problems here. The link thing is adware on your computer, I've had that before. Not really harmful but annoying. Look for anything odd in your programs to uninstall and run a virus scan. The adware could also be a browser add on.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spocks beard said:


> Yep, All of the time.
> I normally use FireFox, And it takes forever to surf any web pages forever..Not just HobbyTalk.
> 
> Of course this also may be low memory usage as well.
> Maby Google chrome would be another alternative?









I've got a problem with 1 or 2 other sites but I don't think it's my pc or browser as I've used FF and IE.

If the site owners have changed anything I wish they'd put it back as it's driving me (and obviously other people) nuts.

This used to be one of the best performing fastest sites.................but now I find it one of the worst.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

aurora fan said:


> Slower then it was, and it sticks for a moment, like its trying to load something, before able to navigate with the mouse. This has been something I noticed since I returned from vacation yesterday.
> 
> Also to add something else...Certain words in the posts are highlighted like in green, and doubled underlined like a link. In all the forums. So you read a word like "shelf" and coast over it with your mouse and it is an add like "shop on our shelves at shopping at yahoo . com or some such nonsence.
> 
> There is something crappy going on here.







Yes I've just had that for the first time on the word driving. What the hell's going on?

Sort it out please site owners.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Yes, I appreciate the thoughtful solutions offered by others and realize ther are other ways to get around annoying things but I think the point is, at least for me...the owners are allowing someone to affect the quality of the site. 

Hobby Talk is my Favorite Site. I post in many forums and lurk in many more. This...thing...that is happening, it is ruining my veiwing pleasure of my favorite site and I can imagine New Guys might come here as visitors and say "Hey whats going on at this site" 

So I take it personal and post my disappoinment for the site owners to see (as if they care)


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

I turned adblock plus off and I get the green underlined words. Did a bit of digging and research, turns out Google toolbar is doing that, there is some adware that will do it, so if you don't have Google toolbar then you probably have adware on your system. Check for adware then get adblock plus.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

gman223 said:


> I turned adblock plus off and I get the green underlined words. Did a bit of digging and research, turns out Google toolbar is doing that, there is some adware that will do it, so if you don't have Google toolbar then you probably have adware on your system. Check for adware then get adblock plus.







I don't have Google toolbar or adware so it must be a problem with this site. It's something that's changed on here and affecting peoples computers.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I just disabled adblock and I got the underlined links too. And the page load was slow. But adblock got rid of it when I restarted it.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

This site does it, Google toolbar does it, what a crock of ......  Well for now there is adware block, it will get rid of it and speed things up.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I forgot to add I don't have Google toolbar, but I get the ads and slow down with adblock off.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

You two don't work for adblock by any chance?


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

sun god funny


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

aurora fan said:


> sun god funny






 I'll tell you what's not so funny though and it's that even the word sun in your sentence keeps turning green and an ad flashes up. 

Jesus................I mean who actually buys or uses any information from those ads anyway. All they do is just annoy people.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm on Chrome and just added Ad block from the apps store for free. Eliminated all the adds and green words. Nice. Seems like the site is infested with a pop up called V-bates.....


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

SUNGOD said:


> You two don't work for adblock by any chance?



LOL, nope just love the program.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good God. I just posted a thread on my Space 1999 Eagle. Took forever with all the pop up ads getting in the way. I'm on Chrome and have Ad Blocker and it's still ridiculous. I think this will be my last post here at Hobbytalk until the owners clean this crap up.

So long everyone...You can find me on FB.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I actually contacted one of the advertisers to tell them that they had turned me off from their products for all eternity, and they suggested I use adblocker. Can you believe that? And their ad bypasses adblocker anyway.

I'll be at the Clubhouse. I'll check this site in a few months, and if that damn ad pops up again (or if everyone's posts are filled with green links), I'll never be back after that. This sucks - much worse than any other site I'm used to.

I'll be posting my Sinbad buildup over there pretty soon, if anyone's interested. It was a fun model.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll see you at the Clubhouse. Even here at work I get a pop up ad but in a different window. And trust me, my work computer has top notch software on it.

So sad.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not getting any of these ads. Its BS that hobbytalk is driving some of you away. The owners of this site need to fix this.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The green text with a double underline is something that Chrome does at times- it is a 'feature' called 'IntelliTxt'
http://www.vibrantmedia.com/whatisI...90&cc=us&server=dailycaller.us.intellitxt.com


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> I actually contacted one of the advertisers to tell them that they had turned me off from their products for all eternity, and they suggested I use adblocker. Can you believe that? And their ad bypasses adblocker anyway.
> 
> I'll be at the Clubhouse. I'll check this site in a few months, and if that damn ad pops up again (or if everyone's posts are filled with green links), I'll never be back after that. This sucks - much worse than any other site I'm used to.
> 
> I'll be posting my Sinbad buildup over there pretty soon, if anyone's interested. It was a fun model.









Unbelievable............there again maybe it's not so unbelievable. Maybe they've all got shares in Adblocker or something. 

Bit like those so called anti-virus companies suspected of spreading virus's in the first place.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

gman223 said:


> I'm not getting any of these ads. Its BS that hobbytalk is driving some of you away. The owners of this site need to fix this.




I wish they would fix it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No ads no slowness. Ads bring in advertizing money... if you dont like them use an adblocker.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

A little bit OT but to show how bad this is getting all over, I needed to sign up to a forum today to get some tech support, well I had to watch a commercial to get the captcha. :freak:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> No ads no slowness. Ads bring in advertizing money... if you dont like them use an adblocker.


Well, I did ad adblocker and I still get the pop up adds. No, it seems like this goes in cycles, the site needs to pay bills so they add the pop ups. Once they raise money they'll take away the pop ups, until it's time to pay the bills again.

Oh, and just to prove how slow the site is it's taken me 4 minutes from 9:02 to 9:06 to type and post this.!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That doesn't sound like a site problem. It sounds more like a cache problem.

Have you tried emptying your browser cache? There may be something up with it that causes this site to be slow. It also may effect your ad blocker.

Something similar happened to me a while back with one of my computers. Emptying the cache and adjusting some of the security settings helped to resolve it.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

The type of ad blocker may be an issue too, I use Adblock Plus.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I use Windows 7 with Firefox and Adblock Plus and have absolutely no speed problems here at HobbyTalk. Also no popups etc. 

Whatever is causing the problems for people must be something on their individual machines, either software (or lack thereof), and/or browser settings to allow or disallow popups, or else everyone would experience these problems. From the descriptions of what's happening, I am very glad that it's not happening to me!

Ever since the last time a thread like this was started, when I learned of Adblock Plus and installed it, I had no problems here or on Yuku sites where they had lots of ads. No more ads period. 

The only thing that could be considered an ad is a list of the featured sponsors on the right of the screen, and they are not popups, just a list.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I could believe that if that was happening on every forum. I regularly clear cookies and such from the laptop. I check to make sure there are no added extensions, etc. It only happens here. And true enough, as soon as I logged in here just now I got a second window pop up ad and I'm staring at an ad that popped out from the right hand side that says "Hot Deals". 

I am not going to keep re-configuring my computer just to be able to use this one site.

Mods, please delete my account as I have no way it seems of doing it myself. I'll check back in to see if the owners/Mods/etc have announced any changes to the site. But for now I'm done with Hobbytalk.

This is just really really sad.:wave:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Really, you need to try AdBlock. I had the same issues you've described and it's no longer an issue. You do have a choice.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Well, I did ad adblocker and I still get the pop up adds. No, it seems like this goes in cycles, the site needs to pay bills so they add the pop ups. Once they raise money they'll take away the pop ups, until it's time to pay the bills again.
> 
> Oh, and just to prove how slow the site is it's taken me 4 minutes from 9:02 to 9:06 to type and post this.!!!


Does no one read anymore? I've mentioned three times I've added AdBlock (although I didn't spell it right at first) and the pop ups still come. Several others have mentioned they have AdBlock and still get pop ups. My settings are fine and my computer is clean.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For what it is worth I am using Chrome with AdBlock Plus on an XP machine and have had no popup ads or noticeable speed slowdown (no green words with double underlines either).
It just might be a combination of the three works better than other combinations.

I can understand how a site needs to pay it's bills, but having advertisers ruin the experience for a majority of it's members is self defeating. Traffic on a site brings the money in- the advertisers are paying to those hits to expose their product. If the hit count drops dramatically due to these annoying popups and gimmicks, then that revenue drops and they lose income instead of generating more.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

@robiwon-
I can sympathize- why send time struggling to deal with a site which exists to be a fun, sharing environment. I hope this clears up and you can return to HT, I do not deal with Facebook at all and have severe trouble trying to navigate the Clubhouse, so I will miss you and your builds/projects


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, you're right, I didn't see the earlier posts where you mentioned AdBlock. It really was night and day in my case, and for other sites besides HT. I guess it's easy to assume something should work the same for everyone. Hopefully, the site owners will realize the popups don't have their intended effect.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This is one of the ads I'm getting. It just comes jutting out f the side. I added AdBlocker from the Google app store.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Just a thought...

Is your instant messaging on or off?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I added AdBlock Super. I see the little counter up in the corner going crazy everytime I load a page. The first few pages I looked at nothing pop up. On the third or fourth page, guess what? That damm right side ad popped up again. I viewed the source code from it and guess what. It's coming from Hobbytalk itself! Look below at a section I copied form the source.


<a href="http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/faq.php?faq=supporter#faq_supporterwhat">Become a<br />HobbyTalk® Supporter</a><br /> 
<a href="http://www.hobbyadsales.com/network/hobbytalk/" target="_blank">Advertise on HobbyTalk®</a><br /> 
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</b>
<br>

<!-- Right Side Box End -->


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The only other thing I can think of would be to check your AdBlock and Firefox settings for handling pop-ups to see if HobbyTalk or hobbyadsales has permission to allow ads and pop-up windows. If it is in your list of allowed sites, then click on it and select either "Remove site" or "Remove all sites".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Forget Adblock this and Firefox that. It's this site that's causing the problem

Maybe they're getting paid to have these things on here so they don't care but this site used to be one of the quickest.............now it's one of the slowest for some of us.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Even with my adblock turned off I didn't see anything like that side ad. It's weird that it only affects some people and not others.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Forget Adblock this and Firefox that. It's this site that's causing the problem
> 
> Maybe they're getting paid to have these things on here so they don't care but this site used to be one of the quickest.............now it's one of the slowest for some of us.


Sungod, we may not agree on resin vs plastic, but I agree with you on this. Hobbytalk is behind this. This site is not worth my time in digging into my computer and checking this and changing that and adding this and deleting that and altering some other just to read a handful of new posts on a daily basis.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Sungod, we may not agree on resin vs plastic, but I agree with you on this. Hobbytalk is behind this. This site is not worth my time in digging into my computer and checking this and changing that and adding this and deleting that and altering some other just to read a handful of new posts on a daily basis.







Exactly and some of these things like Adblock can cause other problems. I downloaded something similar to Adblock a year or two back and not only did it not work very well but I had to keep switching it off to allow other pages I wanted to see load.

I've already tried Firefox like some people said and that hasn't worked either plus you can alter something for one site then it'll cause problems on another site.


----------

